# Kona "Hahanna" to fancy of a frame to leave Lock around..??



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

For me this build was a exercise of self restrain, still pretty fancy for a "baby taxi" but hopefully not to fancy to attract unwanted attention..









I build it to replace this Klein Adept because is it was to blingy to just leave around..









In short my friends are telling me the frame/fork have some "Collectable value" so I'm asking here first before she enters full taxi duty..


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I have the MC1 stem/bars to match that Adept.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

LARRYJO said:


> I have the MC1 stem/bars to match that Adept.


Oh I have them too, I just need something with much better reach for a more upright riding posture..

Ps: the Adept is a rocketship..


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Hahannas are not fancy or collectable. They were the bottom of the Kona line (but still shared the same geometry as the top of the line bikes).


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

ish said:


> Hahannas are not fancy or collectable. They were the bottom of the Kona line (but still shared the same geometry as the top of the line bikes).


Great that was my impression too, thanks for the great news, so far the bike rides great and is very stable and controlable to carry my Kiddolinna around..


----------

